What questions do you ask when considering jobs at less than 20 people startups? - chirau
======
rafiki6
[https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/35mjw8/what_i_ask...](https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/35mjw8/what_i_ask_founders_before_joining_an_earlystage/)

I think that might be a good place to start. A company this small, you really
really need to be considering what they are doing and where they are going and
the people you'll be working with (i.e. all the things you should think about
regardless). Just remember, the risk increases exponentially...so make sure
you build that into your considerations

